# How to add drivers for PCI sound card



## aurora (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm trying to install drivers for a PCI Sound Card (Creative Sound Blaster Live) and here's what I did:


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <EMU10Kx DSP front PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (4p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <EMU10Kx DSP rear PCM interface> on emu10kx0 [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels)
```

*A*dd*ed* this line to /boot/loader.conf:


```
emu10kx0_load="YES"
```

But when I do that and reboot, nothing happens. The sound card doesn't work. 

If I add this line to /boot/loader.conf:


```
snd_driver_load="YES"
```

The sound card works but

```
#kldstat
[B] 1   41 0xc0400000 a52fc4   kernel
 2    1 0xc0e53000 62800    bcmwl5_sys.ko
 3    3 0xc0eb6000 1ada4    ndis.ko
 4    2 0xc0ed1000 e740     if_ndis.ko
 5    1 0xc0ee0000 6a538    acpi.ko[/B]
 6    1 0xc41e8000 2000     snd_driver.ko
 7    1 0xc41ea000 5000     snd_vibes.ko
 8   34 0xc41ef000 3f000    sound.ko
 9    1 0xc4267000 4000     snd_via82c686.ko
10    1 0xc426b000 7000     snd_via8233.ko
11    1 0xc4275000 5000     snd_t4dwave.ko
12    3 0xc427a000 3000     snd_spicds.ko
13    1 0xc427d000 5000     snd_solo.ko
14    4 0xc4282000 4000     snd_sbc.ko
15    1 0xc4286000 4000     snd_sb8.ko
16    1 0xc429b000 4000     snd_sb16.ko
17    1 0xc429f000 11000    snd_neomagic.ko
18    2 0xc42b0000 a000     snd_mss.ko
19    1 0xc42be000 9000     snd_maestro3.ko
20    1 0xc42c7000 8000     snd_maestro.ko
21    1 0xc42d5000 6000     snd_ich.ko
22    1 0xc42df000 19000    snd_hda.ko
23    1 0xc42fc000 4000     snd_fm801.ko
24    1 0xc4300000 5000     snd_ess.ko
25    1 0xc4305000 8000     snd_es137x.ko
26    1 0xc431e000 7000     snd_envy24ht.ko
27    1 0xc4327000 8000     snd_envy24.ko
28    1 0xc432f000 12000    snd_emu10kx.ko
29    1 0xc43a7000 b000     snd_ds1.ko
30    2 0xc43b2000 7000     snd_csa.ko
31    1 0xc43b9000 5000     snd_cs4281.ko
32    1 0xc43c0000 5000     snd_cmi.ko
33    1 0xc43c5000 6000     snd_atiixp.ko
34    1 0xc43da000 5000     snd_als4000.ko
35    1 0xc43df000 4000     snd_ad1816.ko
```

*S*o many redundant drivers out there. It looks to be wrong, doesn't it?

How to run this sound card in best possible way? What line should I add to the /boot/loader.conf? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 26, 2012)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> add this line to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It's

```
snd_emu10kx_load="YES"
```
Or

```
snd_emu10k1_load="YES"
```



> If I add this line to /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> snd_driver_load="YES"
> ...


That "driver" actually loads _all_ available sound drivers


----------



## aurora (Jun 26, 2012)

It worked. The sound card works after adding this and reboot:

```
snd_emu10kx_load="YES"
```
and

```
#kldstat
1   13 0xc0400000 a52fc4   kernel
 2    1 0xc0e53000 14d04    snd_emu10kx.ko
 3    3 0xc0e68000 4a5b4    sound.ko
 4    1 0xc0eb3000 62800    bcmwl5_sys.ko
 5    3 0xc0f16000 1ada4    ndis.ko
 6    2 0xc0f31000 e740     if_ndis.ko
 7    1 0xc0f40000 6a538    acpi.ko
```
*I*t looks fine, thanks.


----------

